# Hillside boers waiting...



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

My preggie girls happily enjoying their new inline fence feeder and I thought it would be a good time to start our waiting thread! Girls are listed left to right.

Tootsie roll Nubian FF. She is bred to a registered black dapple buck and is due February 2nd.

Ruby boer doe also a first timer. She is bred to a registered traditional buck and is also due February 2nd.

Lolly and Polly are next they are boer does. I bought these does recently and they are bred to a registered red dapple buck. Unknown due dates but can go December 14-January 4th according to previous owner.

Last is Blue. She is a blue eyed boer bred to a registered traditional boer buck. She is a first timer and last to kid on March 13th.

Impatiently waiting for babies! Fingers crossed for healthy kids! This is the first year we will have more than one baby and I'm kind of anxious!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding, nice bums.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

If it looks like my girls are missing anything please let me know! They get copper every 4 months except for my new girls they have never had copper and they BoSe A few weeks ago.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww such cute little baby bumps you have going on! Do you have pictures of daddies to be?
Your feeder is this the first year you are using it? Also how would you care to share how tall the tray is and what the gap is for them to put their heads threw? I’ve been wanting to build a feeder with that general idea but I can’t figure out if i am going to be able to keep kids out of it also so the gap is big enough for everyone but small enough for kids not to find a nice playground to put their nasty little feet lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice girls! Really excited to see what the babies look like!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

the daddies!
























This is our first year using the feeder and so far so good! I feel like they waste so much less! Ours is made out of an old grain elevator it's probably 18 inches tall to the top of the tray and the the tray part is about 6-8 inches deep. The space for their head is 11 inches. We have a hog panel on the front and on the back. The back also has tin the the hay stays in. A few of my smaller does can get in. If my goats didn't have horns I would make it way smaller. But so far it works, and the one that's get in it don't dirty it up too much.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You should have some very pretty babies coming! 
Thank you so much! I figured they would waste a lot less that way. They can dig threw it all they want but they have no excuse but to eat it because it never gets mucky. I was debating on doing the key hole feeders but I could see some broken necks so this way makes more sense to me.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

We had the same thought about the key hole feeders. My husband was ready to make them but they made me too nervous so we went with these. I do like that I can walk in these so if they do get gross I can clean them out easily.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh that is good thinking on being able to clean them out! I didn’t even think about that. I was basically picturing a big box that they could put their head threw to eat but I’m gonna have to consider cleaning too.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

One thing I would maybe change is put small holes in the bottom for drainage.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

A little update! Polly gave birth to twins a week ago but I believe they were too early, they lived for about 6 hours and had trouble breathing. They were only 3 pounds each. So now I'm waiting on Lolly she is a doe I bought so I don't know much about her. this is her second kidding. According to the previous owner she has to deliver by 1/4/20. Her udder has changed a lot lately but it's still not super impressive.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear I'm so sorry about the lost twins. Hopefully the rest are perfect!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no  I’m sorry such a bad start to your kidding. 
My girls have thrown me for a serious loop this year, a few of which really didn’t have a impressive udder and I was starting to think were due much later, but they blew up nicely the day they had their kids, so don’t let Lolly fool you! I can’t wait to see your cute babies in a week-ish


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone! Definitely getting anxious especially after our bad start! Fingers cross everyone else kids smoothly with healthy babies!


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Hillsideboers said:


> A little update! Polly gave birth to twins a week ago but I believe they were too early, they lived for about 6 hours and had trouble breathing. They were only 3 pounds each. So now I'm waiting on Lolly she is a doe I bought so I don't know much about her. this is her second kidding. According to the previous owner she has to deliver by 1/4/20. Her udder has changed a lot lately but it's still not super impressive.
> View attachment 167721
> View attachment 167723


Oh that breaks my heart...sooo sorry. Did you buy any kind of baby monitor for your barn? Both my does are due in February. This is my first time and I am nervous! Some suggest I get a monitor so I don't have to live in the barn...if you have one..what kind? I have Elian my barn so I think I can get a cheaper one...hopefully.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Denise Troy said:


> Oh that breaks my heart...sooo sorry. Did you buy any kind of baby monitor for your barn? Both my does are due in February. This is my first time and I am nervous! Some suggest I get a monitor so I don't have to live in the barn...if you have one..what kind? I have Elian my barn so I think I can get a cheaper one...hopefully.


Yes I have an Arlo brand camera system and I love it! I see you commented on another post I'm in, so yes this runs off WiFi but it has a base station that makes that WiFi go further. My phone doesn't work in the barn but my camera does. I love it! This is the first year that we have more than one doe kidding and I'm anxious! We haven't started out well but I'm hoping only good news from here on out! One more week till Lolly has to have her babies, I hate only having a timeline for when she can deliver. All my others I know their due dates.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

So here I am still waiting on Lolly to have babies!! Ligs are still firm they haven't changes udder is still the same as well. She did have a little discharge this morning when I let them out of the barn. She has been hanging by herself more. The wait is soooo hard! I talked to the previous owner and he said he saw her breed the 6th of August so it's looking like Friday would be her due date. I have to work all day tomorrow so I'm going to leave her shut in just in case.

On the other hand I did pick up these two beautiful babies today! I thought it was that the mother didn't have milk but she had 3 babies and didn't want these two. We try to get cheap bottle babies every year for my young kids to show in the bottle kid class. Plus we have been wanting some black in our herd.

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow..nice kids to just pick up. Hope they work well for you
Happy New Year!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Cute kids! They'll make great additions, congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww the babies are adorable! Are they does or bucks? I love the color. I'm very sorry to read about the babies lost a couple of weeks ago, that is very sad. Praying Lolly kids when you are home and no issues!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww the babies are adorable! Are they does or bucks? I love the color. I'm very sorry to read about the babies lost a couple of weeks ago, that is very sad. Praying Lolly kids when you are home and no issues!


Thanks! The all black is a doe and the other one is a buck! They are doing great with the bottle. I can't wait for more babies to arrive!


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Oh my gosh the are sooo cute! And your kids are old enough to bottle feed them!! Wow! I’m worried about myself doing it all right! So, if you’re at work, and Lolly kids, will there be anyone else there or are you confident that she knows her way through...I’m only asking because my does are coming up to kid, and I plan to be at home...but you never do know...


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Denise Troy said:


> Oh my gosh the are sooo cute! And your kids are old enough to bottle feed them!! Wow! I'm worried about myself doing it all right! So, if you're at work, and Lolly kids, will there be anyone else there or are you confident that she knows her way through...I'm only asking because my does are coming up to kid, and I plan to be at home...but you never do know...


Im always worried when it come to bottle kids but this year I feel very confident! My boys are still young almost 4 and 6 but they love to help with chores! 
If Lolly goes into labor when I'm at work I have a pretty awesome mother in law that raised sheep for years that is always home and willing to come over and help if needed. Plus I think my work is pretty understanding if I needed to run home I could, I only like 15 min away. This is my first year working and raising goats so not being here all the time is a little stressful but I think it will all work out.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Ohhhhh...welll that’s great that you have help, and understanding work! I’ll be watching this thread like crazy to see how things go!! And that’s amazing that your young boys are that I tuned to the goats to be able to bottle feed the kids!! Good luck today!! And if you have time..keep us posted!!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

KC the black doe and Patrick (Mahomes) the paint buck this morning! Yes my boys are Kansas City Chiefs fans lol! They are doing great and taking the bottle great! It's warm this morning, a whole 32 degrees! So I took them out for a little walk, Lolly was very interested in the babies, talking to them a lot. Maybe a sign!?! Ligs have definitely changed and I think she has dropped, she doesn't look as round to me as she has the last few days. She was the last one out of the barn this morning, normally the first one to rush out and wasn't interested in treats. Hoping she goes this weekend while I'm home!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe code of honor, they keep us guessing. 

Adorable kids.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

They are soo cute, fitting in a tub!! And I’m glad that Lolly likes them..that would be sooo great! Keep us posted!! I’m pulling for ya!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Its all coming together! Wont be long now!!!(woot)


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Lolly is in labor!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Woohoo!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

it's a girl!! Lolly did great and baby is up and nursed. She weak on her pasterns so I'll give her Bose a little later but otherwise she is pretty perfect!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

YAY, Congratulations! What a cutie. Good Job Lolly


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay! Congrats on a nice healthy and doe kid at that!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

This was my husband’s first delivery and he handled it great! I’ll turn him into a goat farmer yet! 
Since it was his first and she has one little white stripe we are naming her Uno.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:coolmovescheers):goodjob:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Don't forget to add her to the 2010 kidding tally!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations she's adorable!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Make that the 2020 kidding!:holidaywelcome: for UNO!!!(woo)
Great Going Goat Dad& Mom!!!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Babies are doing great! We had a little issue with Lolly not having milk but she does now and little Uno is gaining! I am offering her a bottle twice a day but she only take a few drinks then goes back to mom, so I think Ill be able to stop offering it. We weighed all the babies today and everyone is gaining great! Uno started at 8 pounds she is now 9.5 almost 10 and the twins were 9.5 and they are now 12.5 and 12.

Uno is very photogenic while I can't get KC or Patrick to stand still for a second. We have 3 more weeks till Ruby and Tootsie are due.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

ADORABLE! So glad they are all doing great!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, they're looking great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, look at them, so cute. :inlove:


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Tootsie and Ruby are just 13 days from their due date!! Getting excited to see theses babies! Our other babies are doing great and growing nicely! We're debating about keeping Patrick (the black paint) a buck.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

More presents coming!!!! Yay. The kidds look great! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

blood tested my second group of girls today! They would be doe end of April- end of May. And these will be out of my new dapple buck Duke.
I might have had a oops that my husband just told me about today!! My little doe Paisley got in with the buck when I was out of town back in the end of nov when i was out of town. She was in there for a day before my husband realized she wasn't supposed to be in there. He's my problem she a year old this month but tiny only 65 pounds. Will she be ok to give birth?? I know they say 60% of mature weight and I know she will always be on the smaller side, she was quintuplet. She's with my other yearling doe and getting a little extra feed. Just a little worried but maybe I should just wait to see what her results come back as.trying not to panic! And hubby did get a stern talking to! Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

On your younger doe..how big is the buck ? Does he produce large or small kidds? She should be old enough ...I would just watch her closely.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> On your younger doe..how big is the buck ? Does he produce large or small kidds? She should be old enough ...I would just watch her closely.


He's not huge, at the time he was 6 months old 60-70 pounds. That's around when I bought him. I'm thinking she'll be ok she just so petite. I'll definitely have a close eye on her if she is bred! I wasn't planning on breeding her till next fall but I guess she might have had other plans


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Dont all goats have their own agenda? Lol lol Honestly, she should do ok. Alot of people breed 8 month old does, because they will be yearlings at their birth. Im not saying its great, or that I do it. I just know they have had normal deliveries. And at 65 lbs. She sounds healthy enough.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

4 of my 5 girls came back bred, yay! Paisley included, we'll just keep a close eye on her!

Tootsie, the Nubian and Ruby the red boer are both due Tuesday. I checked Ruby tonight and her udder is full and she has lost her ligaments. Now we just wait!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are looking good..preggo..and doing their favorite thing....(dance)
EATING! Yah mama....eat away! Make the babies happy!!!:clever:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Ruby gave me a nice traditional doeling this morning! She being a great first time mother!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wonderful! So great...healthy doeling..loving mom! Both look GREAT!:wow:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So cute! Congrats on the new doeling


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Tootsie had her babies today! Triplet bucklings with great color! It's taken her a little time to get use to all of them but everyone is doing great!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Those are some healthy boys! Did you put them in the 2020 Kidding Tally? They are the cuteness we need!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Babies are growing! I have one doe, Blue due March 13th and 4 more does due April-May.
K.C. Bottle baby. 








"Chief" one of the triplets, I sold the other two as bottle babies. 








Minnie my favorite so far. A high percentage doeling bottle baby.









Uno has a rough start but she's doing well now! 








Phoenix not the best pic of her but I think she going to be a nice doe.








and last is Patrick Mahomes he's a bottle baby


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

How cute are they!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Patrick Mahomes! I love it and his adorable black pants! :kid2:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are growing fast.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking GOOD!:hubbahubba:


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone! I’m pretty proud of them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Stunning kids! They look great!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your crop of kids look great!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you! I’m excited to see what the next group give me. They are bred to my new buck that Is a dapples I’m hoping for lots of color!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

A little update!
Blue is getting close! She is due 3/13/20 she's had a great udder and really wants to do nothing except eat and sleep. I'm nervous for her to kid because she's not friendly at all so I'm hoping it goes smoothly! She is bred to a registered traditional buck.









Big Molly is due 4/28 and she is bred to my dapple buck Duke AKA Spook. This will be the first kids we get from him. I had 3 more does that were bred to him but we sold them, we decided that we want registered full blood goats so we made some changes. They went to a great home where I think they will get lots of attention and love!









the next two does are does I'm thinking about buying. They come from a really great couple. These are full blood does that are bred to a black full blood buck. They are 3 years old and would be due around April 10th.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I really prefer the 2nd doe over the 1st. The 1st looks skiddish. Smaller in her chest. But we both know pictures dont do justice to anyone! Good luck if you get them. Cant wait to see the babies from your bucks!​


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I’m definitely excited to see them in person. When we visited their farm before all their does were very quiet so I’m hoping that holds true for these too. But yes pics are so hard to tell what they really look like!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're pretty girls. I hope they're everything you want!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Well I did it! I purchased my first fullblood does! They are very pregnant due the first part for April and bred to a fullblood black billy. I also picked out a fullblood doeling and possibly two 99% doelings (of course I forgot to grab pics of them) but we will bring them home the end of April for the kids to show!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Pretty girls, congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yay! So glad you did! Im attempting that too! Good looking girls! Happy kidding!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Beautiful girls! Congrats.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you! I’m so happy to have them! We just sold 5 of our commercial girls to make room for fullblood and high percentage girls. We plan to buy a buck this spring/ summer and hubby even agreed to go half in on one so we can spend a little more for better quality.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Very exciting! How old are the two new gals?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

They just turned 3 in dec they are twins. Both kidded last year with twins.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.

Hopefully they didn't have to travel far to get to your place?


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Not too far about 45 min we stopped a few times to check on them and they Seemed very happy the whole time. We got home and they checked out the place and went a laid down. I don’t think we stressed them too much. We have had them since Sunday morning and they are doing great.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it wasn't too far, they should be OK then.

Just keep an eye on them in case, as they were stressed by the move and new surroundings..


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Absolutely!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

buck/doe twins born early this morning to my doe Blue!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw! SO cute Congrats! 
Don't forget to add them into our tally


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, super cute! Congrats! Goodjob Blue!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, too cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:goodjob:BLU! Beautiful little ones!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

with schooling being out I've been a homeschooling mom for the last few days and I'll continue for the next 4 weeks. No school and my work has been canceled for 4 weeks or until further notice. Let's just say I'm extremely stress. So today I needed a little joy. My boys decided they wanted to get their bottle babies on the stand and comb them out. I think these girl are growing great! And will make great additions to our herd. The black one I KC, commercial doe and the traditional is Minnie our 99.9% registered. We were very luck to get all our bottle babies (Patrick Mahomes included) for free this year.





























Next our my pregnant girls. Big Molly is due April 28. Hazel, fullblood doe is doe around April 6 and Julia, fullblood is due April 16. Hazel is huge! I'm guessing big twins or triplets and I'm guessing twins for Julia. I can't wait to have my first fullblood babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh how wonderful. Your doelings are very nice. Your preggo does are soooo cute. I have my first reg. PB boers this year too. My Wohbi hasnt delivered yet. Still waiting. My little man was born on march 3rd. I bought him & his mama on the 5th. So Im excited for you! Happy Healthy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

A little farm update. 
Julia's triples are doing great!! We have pulled the buck kid and he is currently in the house as a bottle baby. Hazel, Julia's twin sister gave me a beautiful fullblood doeling last night.

I have two fullbloods left to kid, "little flex" her paper name, we haven't named her yet, due any day and Gemma due the first of May.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice kids, congrats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I'm so glad Julia's babies are doing well! How is Julia feeling now? I didn't realize she was a new to you doe on the other post in the health section.
Her sister's baby is adorable! Congrats on your first fullblood babies! I remember the excitement of those first fullblood babies


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh Im Soooo happy for you. Is Julia doung better too? I love the little doeling!:happygoat: Cant wait to see what the next 2 girls give you!!(woot)


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Julia is doing great!!! She is eat playful again and just plain happy! She is such a tough girl!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh good Im so happy for you guys! You had me on edge, hoping Julia would pull through...whew! This latest new doeling is really cute! Looks like your registered herd is good in goat math! :clever:. Sending prayers all the rest of the deliveries are easy and ALL are healthy!:kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you for your kind words!! I don't know what i would do without all of you!

lots of goat math!! I am up to 11 fullbloods counting all the babies! And we're going to look at this handsome guy this weekend. I'll get more pics when I see him in person. But then I am done buying goats for awhile!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

That's some crazy good looking goat math 
He's a handsome boy!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you!! We’re looking at him later today!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats, they are so cute


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

just over here waiting on my last two to kid! :waiting:

Flexie and Gemma are due, well I have no idea when! We bought them as bred does a few weeks ago and the previous owners didn't have due dates for them, so we sit, watch, and wait! I think Gemma is getting close, maybe with in the next week. He udder has really changed a lot lately and it's getting pretty full. Flexie is hard to tell, she's a FF and she has a nice udder forming but I'm guessing a few more weeks on her but your guess is as good as mine:shrug:

I think Gemma will have twins and i think Flexie will have a single. Don't mind Gemma's dirtiness she likes to lay in the only dirt in the pasture.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They look good! Very exciting! I understand about those messy rear ends. Some of ours get that way too late in pregnancy. Some of them are just lazy and don't want to get up to pee/poo or leak urine when they are full of baby. Sometimes when they get really dirty I'll just trim up the tail really well and that helps a lot. We have one that gets very nasty in each pregnancy and wears the stain for months - ugh! Reminds me I need to trim tails on the 2 pregnant does that are due soon.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww, they're getting there! I can't wait to see the baby pictures.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

HoosierShadow said:


> They look good! Very exciting! I understand about those messy rear ends. Some of ours get that way too late in pregnancy. Some of them are just lazy and don't want to get up to pee/poo or leak urine when they are full of baby. Sometimes when they get really dirty I'll just trim up the tail really well and that helps a lot. We have one that gets very nasty in each pregnancy and wears the stain for months - ugh! Reminds me I need to trim tails on the 2 pregnant does that are due soon.


Thank you for the suggestion! I didn't even think about that!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hillsideboers said:


> Thank you for the suggestion! I didn't even think about that!


Your welcome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

So these girls were both my early birthday present, my birthday is next Friday (the 8th) maybe I’ll get lucky and have one kid on my birthday haha wishful thinking anyways!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That would be a great birthday present from your birthday present lol!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I think Flexie is going to bless me with baby/babies soon! She is very off today, normally greets me at the gate and wants to be pet. Today completely opposite, keeping her distance, actually running from me. She has dropped and udder looks full! I can't check ligs, yesterday they were extremely soft, today she looks pretty hollowed out by her tail head. Doing a lot of wondering around and very talkative! Fingers crossed for kid/kids soon!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Flexie is in labor!!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

What’d you get?!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

a buck and a doe!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

How cute!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you!! Flexie is a FF and she is doing great she actually super protective and I have bruises on my arms to prove it! Haha but I’m happy they are here and healthy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats!!!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Gemma's udder has doubled in size over night! She can hardly walk it's so big! I'm thinking babies tonight but tomorrow would be better, tomorrow I turn 30!! So triplet does would be perfect! Hahaha ok wishful thinking!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy birthday, hope she kids on your birthday.


----------

